# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Minya, thành phố của người chết - thanh pho cua nguoi chet

## yeuhanoi

Một biển vô tận những mái vòm hình nón màu trắng là nghĩa trang lớn nhất thế giới của người Hồi giáo và Cơ đốc giáo ở Ai Cập.


Nằm ngoài trung tâm thành phố Minya của Ai Cập là nghĩa trang Zawiyet el-Mayyiteen, được mệnh danh là thành phố Chết. Đó là một nghĩa địa thực sự khổng lồ về kích thước cũng như số lượng của những ngôi mộ không đếm xuể.

Những ngôi mộ mái vòm hình nón màu trắng trải dài trên một đồng bằng rộng lớn, trông nghĩa địa giống như những con sóng biển. Mỗi ngôi mộ như thế được xây dựng bằng gạch bùn đã trải qua hàng trăm năm tuổi. Nghĩa trang này giờ đây vẫn còn được sử dụng làm nơi an nghỉ cuối cùng của người theo đạo Hồi và Cơ đốc. Bên cạnh những ngôi mộ hình nón lộ thiên còn có một kim tự tháp nhỏ được xây dựng trên bờ phía đông của sông Nile, thuộc nửa cuối của triều đại thứ 3. Ngoài ra còn có một số ngôi mộ đá cắt từ những Vương quốc cổ xưa cũng được tìm thấy tại nghĩa địa này.



Thành phố Chết cũng là một trong những địa điểm tham quan lớn nhất ở Ai Cập. Chỉ cần bắt một chuyến taxi ra ngoài trung tâm thành phố Minya sau đó đi thuyền qua sông Nile, tổng cộng mất khoảng 30 phút là bạn có thể đến được nghĩa trang này. Đặc biệt cảnh quan nghĩa trang đẹp nhất là vào lúc bình minh và hoàng hôn.

Khi viếng thăm nghĩa trang này du khách cần phải ăn mặc lịch sự vì đây cũng là một nơi tôn kính. Sự giản dị và kín đáo trong cách ăn mặc của mỗi người cũng là cách bày tỏa lòng thành kính của mình đối với người đã khuất.




Ở phía đông của sông Nile cũng có một tu viện Đức mẹ đồng trinh, trước khi đến thành phố Chết bạn nên ghé thăm tu viện này.

----------


## Shinichi1412

Nghĩa trang này lớn thật

----------

